# Ugh!



## motherofone (Jan 10, 2013)

So we signed a separation agreement a month ago and are still living together. I just got a letter from his attorney claiming I prevented him from "unlimited access" to our daughter. 

One occasion he was 2.5 hrs late for his scheduled visitation time.

The second I was sleeping in my room. My daughter is in there due to complications from her disease and the fact he won't let a night nurse in to help.

I have given everything for my daughter and to put her needs first. Stbxh is a N btw. 

Do I even respond? This is crap. I don't want the attny back involved as I already paid ridiculous amounts to even get to an agreement in the first place.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

What does your agreement say? And what does the letter from his attorney say?

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## motherofone (Jan 10, 2013)

It does say unlimited access while living together and sharing in her care. Btw she's almost 3 and he now wants to be involved. 

I guess I could always move out. Difficult to do, but nothing forces me to stay.


----------



## motherofone (Jan 10, 2013)

The letter says I violated the agreement by preventing access on two dates. (Both times he saw her)


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm trying to picture how "scheduled visitation" works with "unlimited access", and how your daughter sleeping in your room one night blocks his access. Did he have a trip to Disneyland planned that night?

So what does the letter say besides that? Is there a request for specific changes?

C


----------



## motherofone (Jan 10, 2013)

No request for change just a threat. There are provisions if We live separately.

She has been in my room for a while now but I am tired of his access to my personal space. I solely care for her all night. Haven't had a good night sleep in a while.


----------



## motherofone (Jan 10, 2013)

When i say scheduled it means he has indicated on the child's calendar as there are designated hours he wants to spend with her.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Hmmm. I'd be tempted to file the letter in the nice circular filing cabinet by your desk, and let him take things to court if he likes. Make sure you have notes and documentation on any incidents, including other late appearances by him. But from what I've heard, judges in family court are typically most interested in what's best for the kids, rather than punishing parents. 

Having said all that, a proactive short discussion with your lawyer may be in order. Or just move out. I haven't heard of too many in home separations that have gone well. After all, you want a separation for a reason, right?

C


----------



## motherofone (Jan 10, 2013)

I think I will respond but think this is all a bunch of smoke. 

He's hardly ever around but if he is going to pull this stuff then I will move out. I have primary physical custody if I do. Just not sure if child support would kick in if he can find a way to stay here.

And yes I don't want to be with any more dysfunctional individuals so we are not reconciling.


----------



## motherofone (Jan 10, 2013)

I talked to a friend of mine who is a lawyer in a different area. She said to file it in the metal round filing cabinet too. Guess I ignore it and keep good records.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Unless you're being served and it's an official court document yes file the letter away and forget it. 

Experience: my dad is an N. They truly suck.


----------



## motherofone (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks! This is such foreign territory for me.


----------



## MSC71 (Aug 1, 2012)

Def keep notes or some type of journal.


----------

